# how to I fasten clay dye into my t-shirt?



## pizzi (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all, its school holidays over here and I'm trying to dye some t-shirts with clay (yellow-red). Thought would be a good project for my 7 & 8 year old to have some fun with mud ! Does anybody have a recipe on how to make the colour fasten into the cotton? And how do I make it last? Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Found this info with a Google search of clay dyeing.
Clay Dyeing Info
Sounds like a fun thing to do, especially with kids.
Post some pictures of what you create.


----------

